# FFA's in the UK?



## Superspark (May 16, 2012)

So, are there many girls who are FA's or feeders in the UK? I'm nearly 22 and in all my life I've only ever known one, and she was unsure about the whole thing. I've been searching for someone for a long time now, but I never know how or where to look. It seems as though most are in hiding, haha!

Is it a rarity or is everyone just really shy?


----------



## escapist (May 16, 2012)

Superspark said:


> So, are there many girls who are FA's or feeders in the UK? I'm nearly 22 and in all my life I've only ever known one, and she was unsure about the whole thing. I've been searching for someone for a long time now, but I never know how or where to look. It seems as though most are in hiding, haha!
> 
> Is it a rarity or is everyone just really shy?



No, we keep them in our caves as a private stash for only the biggest of the big lol. :doh:

There are FFA's from the UK that post here. You just have to watch for them, and remember we have lurkers from all over the globe who just PM they publicly post.


----------



## lauren4bbw (May 17, 2012)

Superspark said:


> So, are there many girls who are FA's or feeders in the UK? I'm nearly 22 and in all my life I've only ever known one, and she was unsure about the whole thing. I've been searching for someone for a long time now, but I never know how or where to look. It seems as though most are in hiding, haha!
> 
> Is it a rarity or is everyone just really shy?



Hi,

I am a FFA from the uk, i live in essex.........have been wondering the same as you, can't find anyone to hook up, mainly because no one seems to admit to it here!!! x


----------



## deanbpm (May 18, 2012)

Met a small number of girls (like 3 or something ) over the years who have said they are. Reckon there are more out there. I am waiting for the day when I am walking down the street and some bird comes up to me and says "hey i like big guys lets make babies" ha. Nah seriously though you just have to put yourself out there. You are more likely to meet someone who just likes you for who you are rather than a girl who likes your size first and foremost.


----------



## SilkySunshine (May 19, 2012)

I'm from the UK and a FFA! Although I'm pretty much the only one I know of IRL, but there maybe more who haven't admitted/realised they are.


----------



## deanbpm (May 20, 2012)

Where about's in the UK are you all from? I am from Stoke-on-Trent and I'm still there.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 22, 2012)

Cardiff. Wonderful place


----------



## biglynch (May 22, 2012)

im 50/50 based in London (i work in Stratford) and Luton. FFA's are few and far between at the moment. Im in my own personal lady recession.


----------



## lauren4bbw (May 22, 2012)

i'm in essex, and don't know any other ffa's


----------



## SilkySunshine (May 23, 2012)

I'm in Surrey. It's damn hot here atm, I love it!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 23, 2012)

SilkySunshine said:


> I'm in Surrey. It's damn hot here atm, I love it!



But I don't want to wear summer clothes!!


----------



## biglynch (May 24, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> But I don't want to wear summer clothes!!



nothing is as bad as treking through London in suit and tie on trains etc, in the burning heat. Tres Mal.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 2, 2012)

What we need is a uk based party! Granted it may turn out to be a massive sausage fest, but i think we the uk BHM'ers could take over a town for a night.


----------



## glutton (Jun 4, 2012)

Am a gainer in North Yorkshire and kind of given up trying to find British FFA/Feeders!!!Very sad,but it's like looking for that needle in a haystack


----------



## MrBob (Jun 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Cardiff. Wonderful place



Where on earth do they all hang out in Cardiff? I must know!:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 5, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Where on earth do they all hang out in Cardiff? I must know!:bow:



Shhhhh! I'm trying to make everyone jealous!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 6, 2012)

There are no FFAs in the UK, there is only Sassy in Wales.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 6, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> There are no FFAs in the UK, there is only Sassy in Wales.



Well that's not going to really work for me, I may have to emigrate!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 6, 2012)

Obviously Mr Bob doesn't quite understand that MY LOVE IS ENOUGH.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Obviously Mr Bob doesn't quite understand that MY LOVE IS ENOUGH.



I'm wavering.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jun 6, 2012)

We exist, lol!

Though to be honest I have a great hankering to live in the USA (no offence Sasquatch!)


----------



## MrBob (Jun 6, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> We exist, lol!
> 
> Though to be honest I have a great hankering to live in the USA (no offence Sasquatch!)



Thank god! Sorry Sassy, you just moved down the list!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 6, 2012)

Down the list?! Down the list?! I *am* the list!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 7, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> We exist, lol!
> 
> Though to be honest I have a great hankering to live in the USA (no offence Sasquatch!)



Quiet you. There is only sassy in Wales!!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 7, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Obviously Mr Bob doesn't quite understand that MY LOVE IS ENOUGH.



Oh it's DEFINITELY enough. :wubu:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jun 11, 2012)

being this size about 23-24 stone plus being a shortie means i dont stand out in a crowd height wise that is.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jun 28, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> We exist, lol!
> 
> Though to be honest I have a great hankering to live in the USA (no offence Sasquatch!)



Thats a real shame you look lovely.
You give us all hope that there are women out there though.


----------



## superblooper (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah, well, by night we spend our time on Dimensions, lurking. By day, we blend into the background... and other than a furtive glance from us, you wouldn't know us if we passed you in the street


----------



## Mordecai (Jun 28, 2012)

superblooper said:


> Ah, well, by night we spend our time on Dimensions, lurking. By day, we blend into the background... and other than a furtive glance from us, you wouldn't know us if we passed you in the street



I now have a mental image of women in black vans snatching up bhms and taking them for "interrogation".


----------



## superblooper (Jun 29, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> I now have a mental image of women in black vans snatching up bhms and taking them for "interrogation".



:shocked: How did you find out about the operation?!! We've had to relocate to a different interrogation warehouse! Please don't tell the feds, they'll have us for sure...

No, but in all seriousness, we do kidnap men.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jun 29, 2012)

Mordecai said:


> I now have a mental image of women in black vans snatching up bhms and taking them for "interrogation".



Well im available to be snatched.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 29, 2012)

superblooper said:


> :shocked: How did you find out about the operation?!! We've had to relocate to a different interrogation warehouse! Please don't tell the feds, they'll have us for sure...
> 
> No, but in all seriousness, we do kidnap men.



Good thing I know Kung Fu.


----------



## superblooper (Jul 8, 2012)

BigWilliamUK said:


> Well im available to be snatched.



We'll have a van scout your area in the near future, say... tomorrow? 



MrBob said:


> Good thing I know Kung Fu.



Well, physical contact of any kind is a step in the right direction, haha


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 8, 2012)

superblooper said:


> We'll have a van scout your area in the near future, say... tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, physical contact of any kind is a step in the right direction, haha



I'm going to come out and say it.... maybe guys are put off by your ink spray? It can ruin an outfit, you know.


----------



## superblooper (Jul 8, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm going to come out and say it.... maybe guys are put off by your ink spray? It can ruin an outfit, you know.



Admittedly, that's true. That, and the fact that I'm prone to spitting out baby bloopers during a conversation probably don't leave a shining impression...! I'll work on it.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 8, 2012)

I think on Saturday i was like a Steve Irwin of the ffa hunting world. Had a lot of fun.


----------



## Marky85 (Mar 29, 2013)

Superspark said:


> So, are there many girls who are FA's or feeders in the UK? I'm nearly 22 and in all my life I've only ever known one, and she was unsure about the whole thing. I've been searching for someone for a long time now, but I never know how or where to look. It seems as though most are in hiding, haha!
> 
> Is it a rarity or is everyone just really shy?



I've never met anyone who is an open FFA so you're one up on me.


----------



## handsomebeast (May 7, 2013)

I'll be in the UK soon and wanted to know if anyone wanted to meet for a drink or anything...


----------



## 25uk (May 15, 2013)

I'm from the UK, and love my men big. Just so you know we do exist. x


----------



## loopytheone (May 15, 2013)

I'd have thought my constant sticking my nose into everybody else's business on this forum and the name of my location would have given it away, but yes, I am a FFA in the UK!

Sadly for you guys, I'm spoken for! But I do know others! We are like ninjas, we stalk BHM in the shadows and just leap out and make a bid for your heart when you least expect it!


----------



## Jabbauk (May 15, 2013)

Can't find any FFA's near me  and if I do find any they are already spoken for


----------



## loopytheone (May 15, 2013)

Jabbauk said:


> Can't find any FFA's near me  and if I do find any they are already spoken for



Well we don't exactly come with signs attached to us so you probably walk past several ladies who would love to get to know you without you ever realising it. Us FFA are lucky, we can identify BHM on sight. You guys aren't so lucky, we are ninjas, we could be lurking anywhere! =p You should just put all thoughts of FFAs and such out of your mind and talk to the girls who you think are attractive. One of those will think you are the most handsome man in the world, I promise you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 15, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Well we don't exactly come with signs attached to us so you probably walk past several ladies who would love to get to know you without you ever realising it. Us FFA are lucky, we can identify BHM on sight. You guys aren't so lucky, we are ninjas, we could be lurking anywhere! =p You should just put all thoughts of FFAs and such out of your mind and talk to the girls who you think are attractive. One of those will think you are the most handsome man in the world, I promise you.



LIES LIES ALL LIES.

It's insane to be part of such a small group that's unidentifiable and expect BHMs to just random across you.

That's why BHMs get so turned off dating.


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> LIES LIES ALL LIES.
> 
> It's insane to be part of such a small group that's unidentifiable and expect BHMs to just random across you.
> 
> That's why BHMs get so turned off dating.



Well in general, people who are going to fall in love with you and be compatible with you for a long time are a tiny group of the population, regardless of your appearance so it really isn't a big difference. Plenty of women are willing to date bigger guys even if BHM aren't there particular favourite body type as well.

Besides, it isn't like you guys have a choice. We don't have signs on us. And BHM are pretty damn rare around here as well and in my life I've met all of zero BHM in real life that are interested in me at all.


----------



## tankyguy (May 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's insane to be part of such a small group that's unidentifiable and expect BHMs to just random across you.
> 
> That's why BHMs get so turned off dating.






loopytheone said:


> Besides, it isn't like you guys have a choice. We don't have signs on us.



Hmm. Getting an idea here...
*loads up photoshop*


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 16, 2013)

Sure, but we're talking about the difference between finding your favourite soda in a grocery store vs a needle in a hay stack.

Your options, if you refuse to make yourselves known as FFAs are:
--Date a skinny guy
--Watch the BHM you like slowly ruin their self-esteem by getting turned down by uninterested parties over and over
--Watch the BHM you like resign themselves to a life led completely alone, and live accordingly.


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Sure, but we're talking about the difference between finding your favourite soda in a grocery store vs a needle in a hay stack.
> 
> Your options, if you refuse to make yourselves known as FFAs are:
> --Date a skinny guy
> ...



Just because we don't 'make ourselves known as FFA', whatever you mean by that, doesn't mean that we don't end up with the person we want. I don't walk around with a sign attached to me saying I like BHM. As I'm sure most male FAs aren't walking around with a piece of paper declaring their preferences. Not a single person I know in real life knows I am FFA because I am myself, not some label and frankly it is none of anybody else's business. So no, if you knew me in real life you wouldn't know I'm a FFA because I don't think my preferences towards a partner are public knowledge. I mean, nobody knows I'm a biromantic asexual either. So I'm guessing that there are plenty of women out there who either like bigger men or are neutral about size and you don't realise it. The same is true for BBW, they don't usually realise how widely appreciated they are despite how confident some of the ladies on here are! =3


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 16, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Just because we don't 'make ourselves known as FFA', whatever you mean by that, doesn't mean that we don't end up with the person we want. I don't walk around with a sign attached to me saying I like BHM. As I'm sure most male FAs aren't walking around with a piece of paper declaring their preferences. Not a single person I know in real life knows I am FFA because I am myself, not some label and frankly it is none of anybody else's business. So no, if you knew me in real life you wouldn't know I'm a FFA because I don't think my preferences towards a partner are public knowledge. I mean, nobody knows I'm a biromantic asexual either. So I'm guessing that there are plenty of women out there who either like bigger men or are neutral about size and you don't realise it. The same is true for BBW, they don't usually realise how widely appreciated they are despite how confident some of the ladies on here are! =3



I'm sorry. All I heard was a lot of screeching followed by a cutesy face.


----------



## loopytheone (May 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm sorry. All I heard was a lot of screeching followed by a cutesy face.



I can screech through text?


----------



## BearHug2013 (May 16, 2013)

Well, I would say it's definitely easier for a FA than a FFA to get the person they like(personality, attitude, and humor aside) since usually(but not always) men do the "hunting" or "prowling". This often leads to a trial by fire scenario that usually ends with waking up alone the next day, well as long as you don't count the massive hangover.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (May 16, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> --Watch the BHM you like resign themselves to a life led completely alone, and live accordingly.



So damn true I knew a girl at school who was in my friendzone and she liked a guy who was "chubby" and she wouldn't say anything because she thought she would be laughed at.

I was like "GO FRIGGIN ASK OR TALK TO HIM ALREADY?!!!!"

The last time I saw him he was as skinny as a rake and still single.

She missed her chance!


----------



## Jabbauk (May 17, 2013)

No chance of me ending up skinny as a rake, where did I put that cake. :eat1:

The problem I have is a big lack of confidence, I am happy to talk to women but I just chicken out completely when it comes to making a move or anything more than just friends, I never know if they are just friends or want more and by that time I usually like them too much as a friend to risk jeopardising it


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

Jabbauk said:


> No chance of me ending up skinny as a rake, where did I put that cake. :eat1:
> 
> The problem I have is a big lack of confidence, I am happy to talk to women but I just chicken out completely when it comes to making a move or anything more than just friends, I never know if they are just friends or want more and by that time I usually like them too much as a friend to risk jeopardising it



Well if they are a true friend to you then you having feeling for them wont change anything. It seems obligatory that all of my male friends have to have a crush on me at some point before getting over it and trust me, it doesn't alter the way I act around them or how much I care. And if they do change the way they act around you then they weren't true friends and you are better off not having them, in my opinion.

Then again, I am a total hermit and have very few friends or desire for any so what do I know! =p


----------



## Jabbauk (May 17, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Well if they are a true friend to you then you having feeling for them wont change anything. It seems obligatory that all of my male friends have to have a crush on me at some point before getting over it and trust me, it doesn't alter the way I act around them or how much I care. And if they do change the way they act around you then they weren't true friends and you are better off not having them, in my opinion.
> 
> Then again, I am a total hermit and have very few friends or desire for any so what do I know! =p



The problem I have is there is a girl I like and I know she likes me as she pounced on me  and we have kissed :kiss2: before, the last time I saw her she introduced me to her husband  I was like "err hello how are you" I didn't even know she had a BF! After that I went and sat with my friends and she came over and sat with me while holding my hand, now I was drunk and so was she but I have no intention of breaking up a marriage (plus her husband is built like a tank not a bouncy castle like me) so I guess I am resigned to having to find someone else who will make the first move....... It could be a long wait


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2013)

Jabbauk said:


> The problem I have is there is a girl I like and I know she likes me as she pounced on me  and we have kissed :kiss2: before, the last time I saw her she introduced me to her husband  I was like "err hello how are you" I didn't even know she had a BF! After that I went and sat with my friends and she came over and sat with me while holding my hand, now I was drunk and so was she but I have no intention of breaking up a marriage (plus her husband is built like a tank not a bouncy castle like me) so I guess I am resigned to having to find someone else who will make the first move....... It could be a long wait



Oh wow, I am so sorry you got used like that. I hope you turned your back on her and never spoke to her again, it seems like she was playing you along for her own game which is never okay. 

I hardly ever used to get people interested in me and then these last couple of years I have been fighting people off with a stick so you never know, you could be due your random influx of potential lovers any time now! ^.~


----------

